
The greatest paper map of the United States, made by one guy in Oregon (2012) - ohjeez
http://www.slate.com/articles/arts/culturebox/2012/01/the_best_american_wall_map_david_imus_the_essential_geography_of_the_united_states_of_america_.html
======
ChuckMcM
I bought a copy of this map a few years ago to replace an aging National
Geographic version and it has been a tremendous upgrade. For a while, we had
it under a plastic sheet that protects the kitchen table[1], and it was great
fun to discover details almost every night that were just really amazing.

[1] When we get a rolled poster we'll flatten it by putting it between the
table cloth and the plastic cover of the kitchen table. Depending on the
weight of the paper that can take one to 6 months but it leaves us with a
nicely flat result which was can laminate and hang.

------
exhilaration
In case you missed the link, here's where you can buy it:
[https://imusgeographics.com](https://imusgeographics.com)

------
dang
Discussed in 2012:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3416426](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3416426)

A bit more in 2016:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10683830](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10683830)

~~~
louhike
Though there is an interesting update on the website of the map : there is a
updated version with a patrons release in November 2018 and a global release
in 2019.

